# High Tech Hospitals.



## NDynamite (5 Oct 2009)

Hi there,
Thinking of changing plan to cover more day to day expenses?
Just wondering if I loose cover for high tech hospitals, what does that exactly mean?
What is done in Blackrock and Mater private that cannot be done elsewhere?

Thanks for your advice....


N


----------



## dishwasher (5 Oct 2009)

Hi
I would love to know the definitive answer to this too as it was a big topic of conversation with my work colleagues.

It started with a story from a woman in work who had to get gallbladder removed.  Same surgeon could do it privately from one of the teaching hospitals (Vincents or maybe the Mater) or the Beacon (called a high tech -although no idea what is "high tech" about it!!).  If she went to the Beacon it was almost immediate (i.e. within a couple of days) or if she waited to go privately in the public hospital it was a few weeks.  A few weeks made a difference to her a she was in pain.

She wasn't covered for Beacon  but was covered for the other private hospitals but the surgeon only worked from the public & the beacon.

the other thing we figured out (the gang in work) was that there is a list of procedures you can get done in "High tech" hospitals which you could still claim without upgrading to the v. expensive plan.  And it was this that kind of swung most people into concluding that it probably wasn't worth it to pay the big increase for cover in "high techs".

I know I haven't answered your question but look forward to reading if anyone knows "chapter & verse" on this.
D


----------



## NDynamite (6 Oct 2009)

Again I am in the dark, but I feel it's all wrapped up in complicated cardiac procedures? I'm sure there is more to it.....
Thanks for the reply, we will see if anyone had definitive knowledge.


----------

